# [SOLVED] Normal Startup Time?



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

My computer takes 1 minute and 42 seconds to start to the point that I can use it. Is that a long time comparatively?


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

If you have the bare bones start ups of Vista then this may be a bit long of a start. Take a look at your "Start Up"- Click Start-type msconfig-click run and select the start up tab. You should keep your start programs to what is necessary to run the computer. No sense in having a bunch of programs automatically start for you (mail messengers,utilities,media players,etc) if all you want to do say is:type a letter in Microsoft Word or Play a game. From cold boot to choice of log in screen on my Vista Basic is 30 seconds, after selecting my log in button and typing password-45 more seconds for rest of log in and AVG virus to load. Total 1:15 seconds. Enough time to pour a cup of joe and fire up a non filtered smoke. Your systems got twice the ram and speed of mine. Have a look at your start programs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Hi - 

If you've got AIM, Skype, MSN and Yahoo all firing at boot - you are lucky @ 1:45.

Do you see a big difference in boot-up into SAFEMODE ?

MSCONFIG is certainly one good way to knock out some start-up entries. My preference is SysInternals AutoRuns - like MSCONFIG - uncheck a box; you can always re-check it. But is is much more comprehensive. Just be very cautious of the box you uncheck. If system services is what you look at next (services.msc) - make sure to look at the very detailed listing of them by Charles "Black Viper" Sparks - 

http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

Happy New Year!

JC

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Okay, so I'm having a big problem with this now. I installed TweakVi because a friend suggested it. It did nothing. I uninstalled it and now my computer takes 4:17 to boot and is a little sluggish.

I've attached the perfmon report, installed programs and startup list for somebody to review (jc, I'm lookin' your way). 

Startup List:

```
StartupList report, 12/31/2008, 7:46:00 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows Vista SP2, v.113 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
Detected: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18241)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX3000.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.4\J2GDllCmd.exe
C:\Users\Matthew Despain\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.4\J2GTray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Users\Matthew Despain\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Users\Matthew Despain\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Users\Matthew Despain\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
eFax 4.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.4\J2GTray.exe
OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SynTPEnh = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
QlbCtrl.exe = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
HP Software Update = C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
hpWirelessAssistant = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
AVG8_TRAY = C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
LifeCam = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
VX3000 = C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
hpqSRMon = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
amd_dc_opt = C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher = "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
Intuit SyncManager = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe  startup
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
HP Health Check Scheduler = c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
QPService = "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
UCam_Menu = "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\YouCam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\YouCam" update "Software\CyberLink\YouCam\2.0"
SunJavaUpdateSched = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
NvMediaCenter = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Sidebar = C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
MsnMsgr = "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
Aim6 = 
ehTray.exe = C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
eFax 4.4 = "C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.4\J2GDllCmd.exe" /R
Google Update = "C:\Users\Matthew Despain\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
WMPNSCFG = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
 = 

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\Windows\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /FirstLogon /Shortcuts /RegBrowsers /ResetMUI

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\Windows\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=avgrsstx.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\Windows\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\Windows\system32\Ribbons.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\Windows\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\Windows\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\Windows\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\Windows\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\Windows\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\Windows\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: *Registry key not found*
.shb: *Registry key not found*
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\Windows
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename NOT OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE.MUI'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check failed!

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlchtc.dll - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}
Search Helper - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\PayPal\PayPal Plug-In\PayPalHelper.dll - {EAD3A971-6A23-4246-8691-C9244E858967}
HP Smart BHO Class - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-698934390-3123981576-4092122606-1000.job
HPCeeScheduleForMatthew Despain.job
User_Feed_Synchronization-{E4BA28A2-3AF8-43EB-B270-7567BB037486}.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CabBuilder]
CODEBASE = http://kiw.imgag.com/imgag/kiw/toolbar/download/InstallerControl.cab
OSD = C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\OSDC5.OSD

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_11-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_05]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_11-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_11.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_11-windows-i586.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
NameSpace #4: C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
NameSpace #5: C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #6: C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #7: C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
Protocol #1: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #5: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #6: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #18: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #19: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #20: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #21: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #22: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #23: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #24: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #25: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #26: C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Microsoft ACPI Driver: system32\drivers\acpi.sys (system)
adp94xx: system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys (system)
adpahci: system32\drivers\adpahci.sys (system)
adpu160m: system32\drivers\adpu160m.sys (system)
adpu320: system32\drivers\adpu320.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\aelupsvc.dll,-1: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\agp440.sys (manual start)
aic78xx: system32\drivers\djsvs.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
aliide: system32\drivers\aliide.sys (system)
AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdagp.sys (manual start)
amdide: system32\drivers\amdide.sys (system)
AMD K7 Processor Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdk7.sys (manual start)
AMD K8 Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys (manual start)
AMD Low Level Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\AmdLLD.sys (manual start)
AMD Special Tools Driver: system32\DRIVERS\AmdTools.sys (manual start)
@%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30011: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k apphost (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\appinfo.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Apple Mobile Device: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe" (autostart)
arc: system32\drivers\arc.sys (system)
arcsas: system32\drivers\arcsas.sys (system)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32000: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
IDE Channel: system32\drivers\atapi.sys (system)
Atheros Extensible Wireless LAN device driver: system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (autostart)
AVG Free8 WatchDog: C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (autostart)
AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x86: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys (system)
AVG Free On-access Scanner Minifilter Driver x86: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx86.sys (system)
Broadcom Extensible 802.11 Network Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl6.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
blbdrive: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys (manual start)
Bonjour Service: "C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe" (autostart)
Bowser: system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys (manual start)
Brother USB Mass-Storage Lower Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\brfiltlo.sys (manual start)
Brother USB Mass-Storage Upper Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\brfiltup.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\browser.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Brother MFC Serial Port Interface Driver (WDM): \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\brserid.sys (manual start)
Brother WDM Serial driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\brserwdm.sys (manual start)
Brother MFC USB Fax Only Modem: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\brusbmdm.sys (manual start)
Brother MFC USB Serial WDM Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\brusbser.sys (manual start)
Bluetooth Serial Communications Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys (manual start)
CD/DVD File System Reader: system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys (disabled)
CD-ROM Driver: system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll,-11: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Consumer IR Devices: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\circlass.sys (manual start)
Common Log (CLFS): System32\CLFS.sys (system)
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86: %systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (manual start)
Microsoft ACPI Control Method Battery Driver: system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys (manual start)
cmdide: system32\drivers\cmdide.sys (system)
Conexant UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio Service: system32\drivers\CHDRT32.sys (manual start)
Com4QLBEx: "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe" (manual start)
Microsoft Composite Battery Driver: system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys (system)
@comres.dll,-947: %SystemRoot%\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Crcdisk Filter Driver: system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys (system)
Transmeta Crusoe Processor Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crusoe.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
@oleres.dll,-5012: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101: System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys (system)
@dfsrres.dll,-101: %SystemRoot%\system32\DFSR.exe (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (autostart)
Disk Driver: system32\drivers\disk.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\dot3svc.dll,-1102: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (manual start)
MS IEEE-1284.4 Driver: system32\DRIVERS\Dot4.sys (manual start)
Print Class Driver for IEEE-1284.4: system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Prt.sys (manual start)
MS Dot4USB Filter Dot4USB Filter: system32\DRIVERS\dot4usb.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
LDDM Graphics Subsystem: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys (manual start)
Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS 6 Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\E1G60I32.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\eapsvc.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
ReadyBoost Caching Driver: System32\drivers\ecache.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehrecvr.exe,-101: %systemroot%\ehome\ehRecvr.exe (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehsched.exe,-101: %systemroot%\ehome\ehsched.exe (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork (autostart)
elxstor: system32\drivers\elxstor.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\emdmgmt.dll,-1000: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
Microsoft Hardware Error Device Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\errdev.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@comres.dll,-2450: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\fdPHost.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
File Information FS MiniFilter: system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys (system)
FileTrace: system32\drivers\filetrace.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\PresentationHost.exe,-3309: %systemroot%\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe (manual start)
Microsoft Generic AGPv3.0 Filter for K8 Processor Platforms: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys (manual start)
GEAR ASPI Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys (manual start)
@gpapi.dll,-112: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup (autostart)
Google Updater Service: "C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe" (autostart)
Microsoft 1.1 UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio Service: system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio: system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Bluetooth HID Miniport: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Infrared HID Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidir.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll,-101: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\kmsvc.dll,-6: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
HP Health Check Service: "c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe" (autostart)
HpCISSs: system32\drivers\hpcisss.sys (system)
hpqcxs08: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt (manual start)
HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt (autostart)
HpqKbFilter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\HpqKbFiltr.sys (manual start)
HP Remote Control HID Device: system32\DRIVERS\HpqRemHid.sys (manual start)
hpqwmiex: "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe" (manual start)
HSFHWAZL: system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL3.SYS (manual start)
HSF_DPV: system32\DRIVERS\HSX_DPV.sys (manual start)
HSXHWAZL: system32\DRIVERS\HSXHWAZL.sys (manual start)
HTTP: system32\drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
i2omp: system32\drivers\i2omp.sys (system)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
Intel RAID Controller Vista: system32\drivers\iastorv.sys (system)
InstallDriver Table Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe" (manual start)
@%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8193: "%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe" (manual start)
iirsp: system32\drivers\iirsp.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
intelide: system32\drivers\intelide.sys (system)
Intel Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (manual start)
Intuit Entitlement Service v3: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Entitlement Client\v3\Server\Intuit.Spc.Map.EntitlementClient.Server.Service.exe" (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\IPBusEnum.dll,-102: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32013: system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetSvcs (autostart)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IPMIDRV: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ipmidrv.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPod Service: "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe" (manual start)
IR Bus Enumerator: system32\drivers\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: system32\drivers\isapnp.sys (system)
iScsiPort Driver: system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys (manual start)
ITEATAPI_Service_Install: system32\drivers\iteatapi.sys (system)
ITERAID_Service_Install: system32\drivers\iteraid.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Keyboard HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys (system)
@keyiso.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
KSecDD: System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys (system)
@comres.dll,-2946: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver: system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\lltdres.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (autostart)
LSI_FC: system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys (system)
LSI_SAS: system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys (system)
LSI_SCSI: system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys (system)
UAC File Virtualization: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys (autostart)
Driver for MagicISO SCSI Host Controller: system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehres.dll,-15501: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
mdmxsdk: system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys (autostart)
megasas: system32\drivers\megasas.sys (system)
MegaSR: system32\drivers\megasr.sys (system)
Microsoft Office Groove Audit Service: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveAuditService.exe" (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Modem: system32\drivers\modem.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Monitor Class Function Driver Service: system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
Mount Point Manager: System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys (system)
Microsoft Multi-Path Bus Driver: system32\drivers\mpio.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23092: System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork (autostart)
Mraid35x: system32\drivers\mraid35x.sys (system)
WebDav Client Redirector Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (manual start)
SMB 1.x MiniRedirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys (manual start)
SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys (manual start)
msahci: system32\drivers\msahci.sys (system)
MSCamSvc: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe" (autostart)
Microsoft Multi-Path Device Specific Module: system32\drivers\msdsm.sys (system)
@comres.dll,-2797: %SystemRoot%\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
ISA/EISA Class Driver: system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\iscsidsc.dll,-5000: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\msimsg.dll,-27: %systemroot%\system32\msiexec /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS): "c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (autostart)
SQL Active Directory Helper Service: "c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Shared\SQLADHLP.EXE" (disabled)
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter: system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys (manual start)
Mup: System32\Drivers\mup.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\qagentrt.dll,-6: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (manual start)
NativeWiFi Filter: system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys (manual start)
NDIS System Driver: system32\drivers\ndis.sys (system)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32001: system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32002: system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
Net Driver HPZ12: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12 (autostart)
NetBIOS Interface: system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NETBT: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102: %systemroot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\netman.dll,-109: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\netprof.dll,-246: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
@%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8201: "%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe" (disabled)
nfrd960: system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
NSI proxy service: system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\ntmssvc.dll,-2: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k rsmsvcs (manual start)
N-trig HID Tablet Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ntrigdigi.sys (manual start)
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nvmfdx32.sys (manual start)
Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver: system32\drivers\nvhda32v.sys (manual start)
nvlddmkm: system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys (manual start)
NVIDIA nForce RAID Driver   : system32\drivers\nvraid.sys (system)
nvsmu: system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys (manual start)
nvstor: system32\drivers\nvstor.sys (system)
NVIDIA Display Driver Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\nvvsvc.exe (autostart)
NVIDIA nForce AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE" (manual start)
NEC FireWarden OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys (manual start)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll,-8004: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll,-8006: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (manual start)
Parallel port driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\parport.sys (manual start)
Partition Manager: System32\drivers\partmgr.sys (system)
Parvdm: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\parvdm.sys (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
PCI Bus Driver: system32\drivers\pci.sys (system)
pciide: system32\drivers\pciide.sys (system)
pcmcia: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys (manual start)
PEAUTH: system32\drivers\peauth.sys (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\pla.dll,-500: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
Pml Driver HPZ12: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12 (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll,-8002: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll,-8000: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\polstore.dll,-5010: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted (autostart)
Parallel Port Joystick Bus device driver: system32\drivers\PPJoyBus.sys (manual start)
Parallel Port Joystick device driver: system32\drivers\PPortJoy.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32006: system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101: system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys (system)
QBCFMonitorService: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe" (autostart)
Intuit QuickBooks FCS: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe" (manual start)
QBPOS Database Manager v6: "C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks Point of Sale 6.0\DatabaseServer\QBPOSDBServiceV6.exe" (autostart)
QLogic Fibre Channel Miniport Driver: system32\drivers\ql2300.sys (system)
QLogic iSCSI Miniport Driver: system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys,-1: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
@%Systemroot%\system32\rasauto.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32005: system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
@%Systemroot%\system32\rasmans.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32007: system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\sstpsvc.dll,-202: system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys (manual start)
Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem: system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
RDP Encoder Mirror Driver: system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys (system)
Recovery Service for Windows: C:\Windows\SMINST\BLService.exe (autostart)
@%Systemroot%\system32\mprdim.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
@regsvc.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k regsvc (manual start)
Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS): "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe" (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2: %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe (manual start)
@oleres.dll,-5010: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss (autostart)
RsFx0102 Driver: system32\DRIVERS\RsFx0102.sys (disabled)
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder: system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys (autostart)
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader: system32\drivers\RTSTOR.SYS (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
SBP-2 Transport/Protocol Bus Driver: system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll,-13: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\sdrsvc.dll,-107: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC (manual start)
SeaPort: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe" (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial Port Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\serial.sys (manual start)
Serial Mouse Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\SessEnv.dll,-1026: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
SFF Storage Class Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys (manual start)
SFF Storage Protocol Driver for MMC: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys (manual start)
SFF Storage Protocol Driver for SDBus: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys (manual start)
High-Capacity Floppy Disk Drive: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\ipnathlp.dll,-106: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SIS AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sisagp.sys (manual start)
SiSRaid2: system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys (system)
SiSRaid4: system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101: %SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\SLUINotify.dll,-103: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50005: system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmptrap.exe (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1: %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
SQL Server Agent (SQLEXPRESS): "c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE" -i SQLEXPRESS (disabled)
SQL Server Browser: "c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe" (disabled)
SQL Server VSS Writer: "c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe" (autostart)
srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
srv2: System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys (manual start)
srvnet: System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\ssdpsrv.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\sstpsvc.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (autostart)
Software Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\swprv.dll,-103: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k swprv (manual start)
Symc8xx: system32\drivers\symc8xx.sys (system)
Sym_hi: system32\drivers\sym_hi.sys (system)
Sym_u3: system32\drivers\sym_u3.sys (system)
Synaptics TouchPad Driver: system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\TabSvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tapisrv.dll,-10100: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tbssvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003: System32\drivers\tcpip.sys (system)
Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (manual start)
TCP/IP Registry Compatibility: System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys (autostart)
TDPIPE: system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys (manual start)
TDTCP: system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004: system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll,-268: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-8192: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-102: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe,-100: %SystemRoot%\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe (manual start)
Terminal Services Security Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft IPv6 Tunnel Miniport Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys (manual start)
Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys (manual start)
udfs: system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys (disabled)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101: %SystemRoot%\system32\UI0Detect.exe (manual start)
Uli AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys (manual start)
uliahci: system32\drivers\uliahci.sys (system)
UlSata: system32\drivers\ulsata.sys (system)
ulsata2: system32\drivers\ulsata2.sys (system)
UMBus Enumerator Driver: system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\upnphost.dll,-213: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Apple Mobile USB Driver: System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys (manual start)
USB Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
eHome Infrared Receiver (USBCIR): \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB PRINTER Class: system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100: %SystemRoot%\System32\vds.exe (manual start)
vga: system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys (manual start)
VIA C7 Processor Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\viac7.sys (manual start)
viaide: system32\drivers\viaide.sys (system)
Viewpoint Manager Service: "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe" (autostart)
Virtual Machine Monitor: \??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vmm.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: system32\drivers\volmgr.sys (system)
Dynamic Volume Manager: System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys (system)
Storage volumes: system32\drivers\volsnap.sys (system)
Virtual Machine Network Services Driver: system32\DRIVERS\VMNetSrv.sys (manual start)
vsmraid: system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys (system)
@%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102: %systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
VX-3000: system32\DRIVERS\VX3000.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
@%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30003: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k iissvcs (autostart)
Wacom Serial Pen HID Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys (manual start)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (system)
@%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30001: %windir%\system32\svchost.exe -k iissvcs (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wcncsvc.dll,-3: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\WcsPlugInService.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k wcssvc (manual start)
Microsoft Watchdog Timer Driver: system32\drivers\wd.sys (system)
Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service: system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys (system)
@%systemroot%\system32\wdi.dll,-502: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k wdisvc (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\wdi.dll,-500: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%systemroot%\system32\webclnt.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wecsvc.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\wercplsupport.dll,-101: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\wersvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup (autostart)
winachsf: system32\DRIVERS\HSX_CNXT.sys (manual start)
@%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MsMpRes.dll,-103: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs (autostart)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\winhttp.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
@%Systemroot%\system32\wsmsvc.dll,-101: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI: system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys (manual start)
@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110: %systemroot%\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (manual start)
@%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101: "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe" (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wpcsvc.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll,-100: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
Winsock IFS driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys (disabled)
@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103: %systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding (autostart)
@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WUDFRd: system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys (manual start)
@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted (autostart)
XAudio: system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.sys (autostart)
XAudioService: %SystemRoot%\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe (autostart)


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 55,633 bytes
Report generated in 0.671 seconds

Command line options:
   /verbose  - to add additional info on each section
   /complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
   /full     - to include several rarely-important sections
   /force9x  - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
   /forcent  - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
   /forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
   /history  - to list version history only
```
Installed programs:

```
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
7-Zip 4.57
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 8.1.3
Adobe Shockwave Player
AIM 6
AMD CPUInfo
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Atheros Driver Installation Program
Audacity 1.2.6
AVG Free 8.0
AviSynth 2.5
Belarc Advisor 7.2
Bonjour
Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
Choice Guard
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Cisco PEAP Module
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Conexant HD Audio
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink YouCam
CyberLink YouCam
Deep Zoom Composer
DivX Codec
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
Dual-Core Optimizer
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
FLV Player 2.0 (build 25)
Google Calendar Sync
Google Earth
Google Updater
HandBrake 0.9.3
HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Hewlett-Packard Active Check for Health Check
Hewlett-Packard Asset Agent for Health Check
Highlight Viewer (Windows Live Toolbar)
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946344)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946581)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB951708)
Hotfix for Office (KB950278)
Hotfix for Office (KB950278)
HP Active Support Library
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Customer Participation Program 11.0
HP Deskjet F4200 All-In-One Driver Software 11.0 Rel .3
HP Doc Viewer
HP DVD Play 3.7
HP Help and Support
HP Imaging Device Functions 11.0
HP Photosmart Essential 3.0
HP Quick Launch Buttons 6.40 H2
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 11.0
HP Total Care Advisor
HP Update
HP User Guides 0110
HP Wireless Assistant
HPNetworkAssistant
HPTCSSetup
ISO Recorder
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 11
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Junk Mail filter update
LabelPrint
LADSPA_plugins-win-0.4.15
LifeCam Video Messages gadget
LimeWire 4.18.8
MagicDisc 2.7.105
Map Button (Windows Live Toolbar)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB929729)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Bootvis
Microsoft Expression Blend 2
Microsoft Expression Blend 2
Microsoft Expression Blend 2 Service Pack 1
Microsoft LifeCam
Microsoft Money Plus
Microsoft Money Shared Libraries
Microsoft Office 2007 Primary Interop Assemblies
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.3
Microsoft Office Live Small Business Image Uploader
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007
Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007
Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Visio MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007
Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007 Trial
Microsoft Office Visual Web Developer 2007
Microsoft Office Visual Web Developer MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Save as PDF or XPS Add-in for 2007 Microsoft Office programs
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Silverlight 2 SDK
Microsoft Silverlight Tools for Visual Web Developer Express 2008 SP1 - ENU
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Browser
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Management Objects
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server Database Publishing Wizard 1.3
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime
Microsoft Visual Studio Web Authoring Component
Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Headers and Libraries
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for .NET Framework - enu
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for Web - enu
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for Win32
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.5)
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
muvee autoProducer 6.1
MySpaceIM
NVIDIA Drivers
Paint.NET v3.36
PayPal Plug-In
Power2Go
PowerDirector
pptPlex from Microsoft Office Labs
PSPad editor
QuickBooks Point of Sale 6.0
QuickBooks Point Of Sale Product Listing Service
QuickBooks Simple Start 2009
QuickTime
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB958439)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB958437)
Security Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB950130)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB951338)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB950114)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB956828)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio 2007 (KB947590)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB956358)
ShadowExplorer 0.4
Shop for HP Supplies
Simplify Media
Smart Menus (Windows Live Toolbar)
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
SQL Server System CLR Types
SupportSoft Assisted Service
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
System Requirements Lab
Time Clock SBE 1.2 1.2 
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB957241)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB957242)
Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 Help (KB957243)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB957245)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB952142)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB957246)
Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Help (KB957247)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB957249)
Update for Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Help (KB957251)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB957252)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Microsoft Visual Studio Web Authoring Component (KB945140)
Update for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB956485)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb958619)
Videora iPod Converter 4.04
Viewpoint Media Player
Vista Shortcut Manager
Visual C++ 8.0 ATL (x86) WinSXS MSM
Visual C++ 8.0 CRT (x86) WinSXS MSM
Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Second Edition Runtime
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Favorites for Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker Beta
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Toolbar Extension (Windows Live Toolbar)
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Toolbar
Yahoo! Zimbra Desktop 0.91
```
If there is any other info that I can get you, let me know.


----------



## DataMan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Have you tried to disable unnecessary start up items?
Google each one you think you can disable first to see if its needed and then only do one at a time.Restart your machine and see if an improvement has occurred after each time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Perform a system restore using a restore point _*prior*_ to install of TweakVI
START | *rstrui* - make sure box on lower-left of 2nd/3rd screen checked to show restore points older than 5 days if needed.

Nice friends you have in ... UTAH? !! (kidding!)

JC

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Well, i did both those thing and it is still having problems. Any other suggestions?

Yup... Utah... It's an interesting state to live in.

M2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Are you x64?


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

nope.... 32

M2


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Hi, you can turn everthing off in Msconfig and the computer will still boot. I recommend SysInternals the link is in JC's sig. For those that would like this script will time your system start for you and display it after boot. Copy all code below into notepad save to desktop save as Boot.vbs double click to run. BTW if the script DOES not first open in notepad YOU have a serious security flaw in your system.


```
Option Explicit
On Error Resume Next
Dim Wsh, Time1, Time2, Result, PathFile, MsgResult, MsgA, AppName, KeyA, KeyB, TimeDiff
MsgA = "Please close all running applications and click on OK."
KeyA = "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RestartTime\"
KeyB = "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\RestartTime"
AppName = "ReBoot-Time"
Set Wsh = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
PathFile = """" & WScript.ScriptFullName & """"
Result = wsh.RegRead(KeyA & "Times")
if Result = "" then
MsgResult = Msgbox (MsgA, vbOKCancel, AppName)
If MsgResult = vbcancel then WScript.Quit
Wsh.RegWrite KeyA & "Times", left(Time,8), "REG_SZ"
Wsh.RegWrite KeyB, PathFile, "REG_SZ"
Wsh.Run "cmd /c Shutdown -r -t 00", false, 0 
else
Wsh.RegDelete KeyA & "Times"
Wsh.RegDelete KeyA
Wsh.RegDelete KeyB
TimeDiff = DateDiff("s",Result,left(Time,8))
MsgBox "Your computer reboots in " & TimeDiff & " seconds", VbInformation, AppName
end if
wscript.Quit
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

Hi - 

PERFMON came up with possible HDD issues. Here is MS link per perfmon - 
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/Search.aspx?qu=disk+diagnosis

I would suggest that you run *chkdsk /r* - bring up _elevated_ admin cmd/DOS prompt - 
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe under programs above | select Run as Administrator | type *chkdsk /r* - then re-boot (ignore message)

Run Vista cleaning manager - bring the elevated DOS prompt up again - 
type *cleanmgr tuneup* - check all boxes if you wish

Run HDD defrag - use Auslogics - download to desktop, right-click on icon and Run as Admin
http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download

I would like additional system info. Please follow THESE instructions carefully. The batch file MUST be run at elevated admin level or some reports/files will not run properly.

Post limit is 1.96 MB per attachment - but 5 attachments allowed per post. So if you have to - make 2 or 3 zips up.

Any ? - just let me know.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Normal Startup Time?*

So my friend saw that I was having this problem and while I was taking a nap, he fixed it all up. Now my computer boots in under a minute. Thanks for your help guys.


----------

